# sydney at christmas and new year or wild camp



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi everyone ,ive a friend who is doing a three month trip ,and is struggling to find a campsite in or around (40 mile radius)near sydney there hiring a van ,so any pointers would be great , regardsb gary


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Gary

The only Sydney I know is in Australia, and you surely don't mean there as even MHF members will probably not be able to help with campsite recommendations. :?

I don't know though - nothing surprises me about this forum!!  

_*Edit - later.* Well , just goes to show what a tenner will buy. :lol:

Are there any questions you can't get answered here?    _


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello mate last time we were there we stayed at Lane Cove River tourist park, Its in the national park, there is a bus at the gate to Chatswood station which is about 5 miles , then its train to Sydney about 20 mins. You need to book any time now as it will be full at Christmas. There are no sites in Sydney its self and this is the nearest, its a good site the toilets are good , theres a pool, and theres internet access it was 05/06 when we were there and it may be wi fi now.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Forgot to say buy a travel pass at reception, you think its dear but believe me its not, you can access all the buses and ferries in Sydney, take a trip to Manly on the ferry its v nice. we toured all over and are going again on new years eve if you want any tips PM me your phone no, cheers Roger


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Gary, Just next to the stadium in Manly(short ferry to city) theres a few quiet back streets that i stayed for a while.It was in a small panel van so not sure how he'd get on in a big van. There are alot of backpacker hostels in the area that would let people park up for a small fee(couple let you use showers etc too). Coogee beach in the Eastern suburbs would be poss to wild also.Xmas and newyear will be extremely busy as its summertime   wish I was still there


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

sideways said:


> Hello mate last time we were there we stayed at Lane Cove River tourist park, Its in the national park, there is a bus at the gate to Chatswood station which is about 5 miles , then its train to Sydney about 20 mins. You need to book any time now as it will be full at Christmas. There are no sites in Sydney its self and this is the nearest, its a good site the toilets are good , theres a pool, and theres internet access it was 05/06 when we were there and it may be wi fi now.


Crickey - I used to live in Lane Cove, Burns Bay Road to be precise. There was no tourist park there then. It was 32 years ago though!!!


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

You turn off the main road down the side of a huge cemetary, its there, you can see it clearly on google earth.


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks for your replys everyone ,i knew you would come up trumps  ill pm you sideways should i need any more help  regards gary


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I started looking up info on campsites & wildcamping around Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada.

That turned out to be a waste of time then!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Can't help with Sydney but if he's crossing the Nulibor plain between Adelaide & Perth - there's plenty of overnight campsites [if 'plenty' can be said to be 200 miles apart ! 
One piece of 'equipment' that is vital is a wide brim hat with a fitted fly net ! 
Those pesky buggers seem to come out of nowhere and within minutes there's dozens trying to climb up your nose & into your mouth. 
[trying to smoke my pipe under the netting was not successful as one fly got under the netting and was flying round & round my face, you learn whats known as the 'Australian wave' . . .


----------



## 107533 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Friends in Sydney*

Hi there, I can think of 2 Van Parks at the Mo. Lane Cove National Park, which is about 8-10 mile Nth West of Sydney City, and Windsor, about 15 mile west of the city. Search for Caravan Parks,Sydney, in Google there should be quite a few. I live in Queensland but have stayed at Lane Cove.
I may ask you a question one day as we are M.Homing to UK/EU 2010.  :wink: 
Hope this may be of some help to you friends
Homer2


----------



## 107533 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Sorry ozwhit,*

Looks like I'm toooooooooo late
Homer2


----------



## 103219 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Camp site at Narrabeen, near Sydney*

A good prospect for those visiting Sydney is the excellent and very attractive camp site at Narrabeen, between a lake and the sea. See http://www.sydneylakeside.com.au/. Booking would be a good idea in the Australian holiday season (January.)

This is in the "Northern Beaches" area, about 30 km north of the CBD. Buses go to the city, or you can take a bus to Manly, then the ferry. There is also a good and helpful motorhome dealer in Narrabeen, the Sydney RV Centre (www.sydneyrvcentre.com.au), run by an ex-Pom like me.

Cheers, Michael (live near Narrabeen, keep Tribute in Dorset)


----------

